# [SOLVED] Realtek ALC888S headphone output



## PlainOldUser (Oct 13, 2008)

My hp m9340f media center PC (windows vista) uses the Realtek ALC888S sound processor. I can get sound out of the monitor speakers via HDMI or I can get sound out of the rear panel audio out to my speakers, but I can't get sound out of the front panel headphone jacks. On the Realtek HD Audio Manager, I tried everything I see including setting the headphone out as default, but no luck. The Audio Manager does highlight the front panel jack graphics when I plug the headphones in so it obviously detects it. There is also the Test button I click & can get the test tones clearly in my headphones. My driver is up to date. Neither HP nor Realtek offered any useful help.

I noticed there is a thread on this forum that the ALC883 chip has similar problem on a laptop.

Is this a categorical problem w/ Realtek devices? Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Realtek ALC888S headphone output*

Some might say that it is Vista that has the problem. I don't know one way or the other.

It is really weird that you get the test tones but no other output. Have you disabled front panel jack detection?

There should be a setting (I think under Speakers>Device Advanced settings. I don't have Realtek under Vista so I'm not sure of this) that mutes the speakers when headphones are plugged in. Not sure if this will help but I've seen it mentioned in other posts.

And just so everyone knows, what is the driver version that you have installed.

Pauldo


----------



## PlainOldUser (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Realtek ALC888S headphone output*

The Realtek Driver on my PC is 6.0.1.5657 w/ DirectX 10.0.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Realtek ALC888S headphone output*

What does it say under Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Audio > Sound playback? If there is more than one list them out.

And have you disabled front panel jack detection and muted the speakers when headphones are plugged in?

Thanks

Pauldo


----------



## PlainOldUser (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Realtek ALC888S headphone output*

Under Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Audio > Sound playback I have Speakers (Enabled & defaulted), Headphones (not enabled now, but I have had it enabled & defaulted before w/ no result), Digital Out disabled, & HDMI output disabled.

Under Device Advanced Settings in Speakers Output tab in Realtek HD Audio Manager I have tried both checking "Mute Rear Output device when front headphones are plugged in" and "Make front & rear output device playback two different audio streams simultaneously" options to no avail.


----------



## au22ru (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Realtek ALC888S headphone output*

I solved the problem with different output to the front panel
on my ASUS P5P43TD.

All you need to do is to go to _Onboard Devices Configuration_ in BIOS
settings and change _Front Panel Type_ from *HD Audio* to *AC97*

After restarting you have now Tab called _HD Audio 2nd output_
in Realtek Audio Manager (but keep Speakers tab as default output)
and you have multiple choice for output in popular applications
such as audoi- and video-players, where you can change output to
*Speakers* or to *HD Audio 2nd output*.

As a result my Foobar2000 (audio) and MPC (video) are playing
onto different outputs as I'm typing this post.

In some games you can choose the output too (Black Ops)
but in some of them you cannot (MW II)


----------

